# New From South Texas



## GulfCoastPirate (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm a newbie from Portland, Tx. I'm currently in the market for a my first sailboat. I have pretty limited experience, so I'm taking lessons to refresh what I learned in Scouts. 

I'm 28, and have two children. Ideally, I was thinking that a 30ft sloop, (maybe an Islander, or a Columbia) would be something myself and my family could grow into. Eventually, (years from now) I'd like to cross the Gulf to the islands so I'm looking for a boat that will be seaworthy enough for that. 

I'm open to any advice the venerable members have to impart. 

BTW, I would love to meet some local guys and gals to go daysailing and shorten the learning curve I have ahead of me, as well as get to know some new people. 


-Kenny


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Aaarr, Kenny, welcome aboard. I grew up in the lower Rio Grande Valley (McAllen and South Padre) and occasionally visit the Texas coast. One of my friends has a boat at Aransas Pass/North Padre. Pat


----------



## GulfCoastPirate (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Pat! I grew up in NE TX But this has always been home to me. I got the chance to move back last fall and here I am. 

FWIW, I'm going to look at an 1967 Islander 26 today... 

-Kenny


----------



## GulfCoastPirate (Oct 27, 2010)

Just bought an '83 Islander 28!


----------



## AlanGSYS (Aug 11, 2010)

Hard to beat a Catalina 30 for coastal cruising and the Bahamas. Wouldn't take her to Bermuda though!


----------



## GulfCoastPirate (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, I did look at a Catalina 27 but it was just in need of too much.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2010)

Im a newbie too. I am looking at a Hunter 31(1987). I have searched many different kinds in the $25000 price range and that year model and make are the best I can find with all the bells and whistles I can afford. Maybe you can look at some of those although they are getting harder to find.

Oh...and I am in the Kemah area around Galveston. I sometimes travel the coast for work, and maybe we can link up to look at the new boat when you get it.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2010)

*Sorry,*

Sorry. I just saw you got the Islander. I'm still getting used to the threads and the way these forums work. Congrats on the boat tho.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

*welcome*

Welcome, Ramin! Kemah used to be another of my old stomping grounds and I still have cousins and friends in the region.


----------



## lobstahpotts (Jan 1, 2011)

Congratulations on the boat! I'm sure you'll enjoy many great sails. It's a good size to get comfortable on and cruise with kids, growing up my family of 5 did many two week cruises on our '82 Cape Dory 30, Andronikos (#243) and made it work well. You'll find out what works for you quickly and should have no problem making to move to a larger boat if offshore cruising be your ambition and finances be not your problem. We almost got an Islander 30 instead of our current Cape Dory, but the allure of what I grew up with was just too much. You're in a fine model. Best of luck, fair winds and following seas!


----------

